# does anybody know about project war machine?



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

So I happened to come across a gaming computer company called Project War Machine. Anybody heard of them? Their computers seem like pretty good deals, with 1,300 getting me an overclocked intel quad core, radeon 4850, 500GB HDD, and liquid cooling. Pretty sweet, huh? At least till I take a closer look at the site. At the bottom of the website it says Copyright 2007. Also when I call their telephone number (well after business hours, albeit), It rings nonstop but nobody picks up and there's no answering machine. However, several PC magazines have reviewed their products, which means that it is a real company. Does this mean they might have gone bankrupt, or what? Anybody know?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, they are a legitimate company and still in business. Try calling between 9am and 6pm PST.



> War Machine Corp. Headquarters
> 13043 166th. St.
> Cerritos, CA 90703
> 888.WAR2WAR
> ...


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, they're legit. Has anybody bought any computers from them? Are they a good company or do they suck?


----------

